# [APP][4.0+] ChineseSkill: Learn Chinese easy, fun and completely FREE!



## ChineseSkill (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
We are very excited to announce that ChineseSkill - Learn Chinese for Android is available now!

We don't need to tell you that learning Chinese is hard. There are thousands of characters, several different tones, and just an overall confusing grammar and writing system. If that wasn't bad enough, most of the resources available for learning Mandarin Chinese are expensive, and time-consuming. The Chinese language has and does deserve its notoriety for heartbreaking difficulty.

ChineseSkill is here to rectify that reputation and change the way people study Mandarin Chinese, completely free. Tackle the Chinese language head on by learning in an easy and stress-free way through a series of fun games.

Here are some screenshots of ChineseSkill:














































You will have lessons that cover:

• Chinese Basics 
• Greeting and Introductions 
• Shopping 
• Travel 
• Chinese food 
• Chinese games 
• Past and Future 
• Friends and Social Life 
• Dining and Vacation 
• Dating and flirting 
&#8230;and more!

Having doubts as to the opportunities that ChineseSkill - Learn Chinese offers? Don't take our word for it, check out some of our reviews:

Quote:

"I really enjoy this app! I pay a lot for a Mandarin's beginners class and in three days with this app I learned more. "

"A great resource for students to practice their reading, writing and listening. I am a Mandarin Chinese teacher teaching beginning level of grade 4,5 and 6 in Connecticut, USA. This app has great potential as teaching/reviewing tool for Chinese language learners."

"I use a suite of tools: Nulinuli, Mindsnacks, Brainscape, Pleco, Rosetta Stone. I was very excited to find ChineseSkills. It's definitely become my favorite. It makes a big effort to teach a range of elements. Characters, tones, syntax, grammar. And most importantly it has a review feature which is crucial and often missing in language learning. Definitely give ChineseSkills a go."

"I am an avid user of Duolingo. I felt both intrigued and bad for trying Chinese Skills because I thought I was supporting an imitation. Feelings now is that this app definitely imitates duolingo's app but in return offers us a Duolingo like progression of vocabulary and grammar for Mandrin. There will be plenty of demand for such a course and at least such a resource now exists. Thank you."

"This is one of the best Chinese learning apps out there!It teaches you both important vocabulary and grammar. It is a must have! Plus, other apps are expensive and still cannot compare to the quality of this app."

Get started on your journey to fluency in Chinese. Join the expansive network of Chinesekill users that have met success now.

Download ChineseSkill on Play Store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...m.chineseskill

Twitter | Facebook | Google Plus| Homepage


----------



## ChineseSkill (Sep 26, 2014)

ChineseSkill Version 1.1 is coming soon ...


----------



## ChineseSkill (Sep 26, 2014)

Dear friends,
I am so happy to let you know that we released a new version for ChineseSkill.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...m.chineseskill
Some screenshots here:


----------



## ChineseSkill (Sep 26, 2014)

So are you ready to learn Chinese with ChineseSkill?


----------



## ChineseSkill (Sep 26, 2014)

Here comes ChineseSkill's intro video:


----------



## ChineseSkill (Sep 26, 2014)

ChineseSkill version 1.37 released.

What's new?
1. Re-organize ChineseSkill's main functions as Learn, Discover and Me.
2. Add a new function: Fluent Now, which is able to evaluate user's speaking automatically by practicing Chinese dialogues.
3. Illustration and UI refined.
4. Bugs fixed.
Don't forget to update to the latest version: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chineseskill


----------

